# Wow! Katy Perrys krasse Verwandlung



## Stefan102 (29 Feb. 2012)

​
Die beste Art, seinem Ex zu zeigen, was im zukünftig entgeht, ist wohl, sich in sexy Posen auf einem Zeitungscover zu räkeln. Auch Katy Perry (27) rächt sich nun auf diese subtile Art an Noch-Ehemann Russell Brand (36) und ziert als leichtbekleidete Verführung das Cover der neusten Ausgabe des Interview Magazins.

Wüsste man nicht, wer sich hinter dem sexy Covergirl verbirgt, man würde sie nicht erkennen. Die Sängerin zeigt sich von einer ganz anderen Seite. Aufreizend wie nie posiert sie nur mit einem glitzenden Bustier und ellenbogenlangen Handschuhen bekleidet. Mit Turmfrisur und schwarzen Katzenaugen à la Amy Winehouse (†27) blickt sie verführerisch in die Kamera. Als sexy Vamp zeigt sie, dass noch mehr in ihr steckt als das süße Partygirl mit den bunten Haaren. Auch wenn Russell sich bereits mit einer anderen vergnügt, bei diesem Anblick wird wohl auch er ein klein wenig Reue verspüren.

Der Winehouse-Gedächtnislook scheint derzeit voll angesagt. Auch Stardesigner Jean-Paul Gaultier (59) ließ seine Models als Amy-Double über den Laufsteg spazieren und widmete der verstorbenen Sängerin damit gleich eine ganze Kollektion. Katy zeigt mit diesem krassen Imagebruch, dass sie die Trennung gut weggesteckt hat und nun stark und selbstbewusst nach vorne schaut.
(Quelle: promiflash)

Das Cover vom Interview Magazine findet Ihr natürlich auch hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internationale-stars-photoshootings/301497-katy-perry-interview-march-2012-photoshoot-x-17-hq-lq-mq-update.html#post1207432


----------



## Punisher (29 Feb. 2012)

sieht toll aus


----------



## Padderson (29 Feb. 2012)

steht ihr ausgesprochen gut:thumbup:


----------



## Haribo1978 (5 März 2012)

Hammer! Danke für Katy!


----------



## neman64 (5 März 2012)

:thx: für das sexy Bild


----------

